# air pressure for spraying laquer



## pattj65 (Aug 6, 2010)

Does any one know what the proper air pressure my compressor should be set at for spraying laquer? Its a craftsman 30 gal 2hp and the gun I am using is a husk pro. I just wanted to know any recomendations for this before I fine tune the gun (fan width, fluid volume, etc.) any recomendations on fine tuning the gun would also be helpful.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it's a conventional siphon spray gun, the output to the gun should be around 55 PSI. If you have a small regulator on the gun you could do some fine tuning with the air there.












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This gun?*

*Husky Pro Pro HVLP Gravity Feed Spray Gun*


 



The HDS890 is a HVLP gravity spray gun designed to spray all light to medium viscosity materials. Enamels, lacquers, polyurethane top coats (including base coat / clear coat) and all primers can be applied. The spray gun has fluid, air, and pattern controls. This spray gun is supplied with 800ml & 200 Ml gravity feed cups.


Air Requirements: 6.5 SCFM @ *40psi. *Fluid Nozzle Size: 0.055 inches (1.4mm) Fluid Delivery Speed: Medium-Fast
Feed Type: Gravity. Mix Type: External. Bleed Type: Non-Bleeder
Max HVLP Inlet Air Pressure: 40 psi. Max Inlet Air Pressure: 80 psi. Pattern Size: 1.0 in - 9.0 in
Air Inlet: 1/4 NPS (M) Fluid Nozzle Material: Stainless Steel. Fluid Needle Material: Stainless Steel
MFG Brand Name : Husky Pro
MFG Model # : HDS89099AV
MFG Part # : HDS89099AV
* Operating Pressure (psi) *: 40psi.



I like to start out on the low side of the recommended pressure specs and just pattern it from there, so 30 to 35 is what I would do.  bill
Also depending on your spraying experience with vertical panels if any, I'd lay them flat especially with lacquer since it dies fast and no dust or critters will land on them. It's also pretty darn cold here, (Lower Mich, @ 9 degrees) hope you are working inside...avoid explosive vapors and ignition sources!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I usually spray lacquer at about 45 PSI at the compressor end. I use a 50' hose. If you have a longer hose, you will need more pressure. 
This also depends on the lacquer you buy and the amount of thinner you add. Different manufacturers have different % solids.

Use 45 PSI as a starting point. Make your first pass (on a scrap of plywood) at a normal speed and look for a nice wet coat but not flooded. Then adjust pressure up or down. 

Also check the specs on your compressor. Usually a 30 Gal, 2 HP does not have enough CFM for spraying. The gun manual should tell you how much CFM is needed. If the gun specs and the compressor specs are close, you may be able to get 2 passes on a small table top before the pressure drops below the useful value.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tony B said:


> I usually spray lacquer at about 45 PSI at the compressor end. I use a 50' hose. If you have a longer hose, you will need more pressure.
> This also depends on the lacquer you buy and the amount of thinner you add. Different manufacturers have different % solids.
> 
> Use 45 PSI as a starting point. Make your first pass (on a scrap of plywood) at a normal speed and look for a nice wet coat but not flooded. Then adjust pressure up or down.
> ...


+1. I didn't go Googling to search out a spray gun I wasn't familiar with. The OP called it "Husk Pro". Are we to guess it's a Husky HVLP? Anyway, for cabinet work I prefer the cup style gun versus gravity. I've sprayed a few cars, and the gravity seems better for automotive spraying. Spraying cabinetwork, or woodworking is sometimes "up", which is a bit inordinate for a gravity gun.

BTW, testing on scrap cardboard works pretty good.












 









.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

pattj65 said:


> Does any one know what the proper air pressure my compressor should be set at for spraying laquer? Its a craftsman 30 gal 2hp and the gun I am using is a husk pro. I just wanted to know any recomendations for this before I fine tune the gun (fan width, fluid volume, etc.) any recomendations on fine tuning the gun would also be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat


If it is a HVLP gun i use 30 lbs and for me it works fine . Hardly no over spray. The more preasure more over spray. I spray lacquer all the time. I thin arount 10 percent . I use M.L.Campbell brand and the same brand lacquer. No box stuff for me. my 2 cents


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i spray lacquers around 25-30
55.... wow thats alot. i dont even go that high when spraying spars.
the object is to get the best even spray at the lowest air pressure, so start low work your way up to a nice even flow and thats where you need to be. each gun is dif. then you figure in needle size cap size.
i also prefure gravity feed needs less air to move material. i used to hate the hvlp's when they first came out, even made me get out of car painting.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

HVLP equip or cutting crown mould....lets see,which is more confusing?

Sorry,couldn't resist.Trying to not confuse so won't give any actual numbers but,at some # of pressure every HVLP gun no longer is "compliant".Thats the fancy word for sayin you've gone over the design criteria.On "most" current,HVLP guns thats right around 40-45# at the gun's inlet.BW

Quote:"the object is to get the best even spray at the lowest air pressure",J.Warner


----------



## pattj65 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes that is the gun in the picture and it is an Hvlp thanks for the info will try!!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jack warner said:


> i spray lacquers around 25-30
> 55.... wow thats alot. i dont even go that high when spraying spars.
> the object is to get the best even spray at the lowest air pressure, so start low work your way up to a nice even flow and thats where you need to be. each gun is dif. then you figure in needle size cap size.
> i also prefure gravity feed needs less air to move material. i used to hate the hvlp's when they first came out, even made me get out of car painting.


This is about the same as I use. I have a smaller cup style gun that is great for my projects. I do not do larger, production style work.

George


----------

